# Hymer B544 - slight water ingress near cupboard over hob



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

My Hymer 544 passed a full habitation check in July 2008.

Recently when it rains there is slight water ingress at the lowest point where the top cupboard over the hob meets the wall - just below where the long strip light meets the wall.

There is a noticeable drip continuously while it rains

Anyone had a similar leak - or anyone any ideas where to look ?

thanks

Andrew


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Could it be coming in from the extractor fan vent ?

D.


----------



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

*Water Ingress - addendum "bowed" extractor fan out*

Putting the rubbish out i noticed that the plastic vent over the outlet for the cooker extraction fan is slightly "bowed" such that there is a gap at the top where (I presume) the sealant has broken away.

This gap is at about the right height to match up with where the water ingress (on the inside) is. Could this be the place where water is getting in?

What is the best way to seal the gap?


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

I too had the mystery leak in our C644 (end Kitchen). After much searching and removal and resealing (Sikaflex) of the rear Body jointing strips,where it would be expected that the water would be entering; as a prcaution I thought I might check the high level Stop Light - Bingo! The top edge was badly seated, water entered here,travelled along the cable to the lowest point and then dripped of into the 'van. All in a totally different place than would be expected.The light itself was compltetly full of water!! Hope this might help.
Hovis


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I also removed the rear window and re-sealed it using W4 19mm.Mastic Tape NOT Sikaflex. I did this as I thougth the leak night originally have been here.This was not easy as it involved removing the Strip light cluster as well !! I aslo re-sealed the High level Stop Light with this tape. *http://www.w4limited.com/index.htm*
Hovis :wink:


----------



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

*Amazing stuff masking tape*

Thanks to all

Having nothignelse to hand I put some masking tape over the top of the extracotr vent where it had "bowed" otu from the side of the Hymer.

Since then NO water ingress.

Now if it would just stop raining at the weekend I will remove the vent and put some sealant onit and replace it. (Too dark to do during my working week).

Andrew


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

If you have an awning fitted - check the nuts & bolts holding it to the van wall . . I found that a drip was occuring from the [hidden inside cupboard] bolt hole . . I took the awning off applied sealant and re-fitted it since then problem solved, so it might be a good idea to check you nuts are tight :wink:


----------

